# What music genres do you like



## VGmaster9 (Feb 11, 2012)

Pick ones

EDIT: If I could list more than 10, I would've also included Jazz, Latin, and Folk as well.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 11, 2012)

Right now, female-fronted punk rock and dumb indie alternative.

Also hip hop and rock; but only if it's like, The Weeknd, Aesop Rock, or Atmosphere or something similar 
I kind of want to call it "chillhop" but that's not a thing.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 11, 2012)

Why is rock, punk, metal, and alternative in the same category - When they're all reeeeeeeal different >_> especially because alternative is none of those genres necessarily.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 11, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Why is rock, punk, metal, and alternative in the same category - When they're all reeeeeeeal different >_> especially because alternative is none of those genres necessarily.


Ten choices covering all music ever, I can kind of understand it.

still i don't really like alternative being anywhere near metal because wat.


----------



## Namba (Feb 11, 2012)

Indie (The Felix Culpa), Rock(The Beatles), Metalcore(Oh, Sleeper), Mathcore(The Dillinger Escape Plan; The Chariot), Folk(Iron and Wine), Alternative(Primus), Hardcore(SOAD) Light Jazz(Jack Johnson), Grunge(Nirvana)


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 11, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Why is rock, punk, metal, and alternative in the same category - When they're all reeeeeeeal different >_> especially because alternative is none of those genres necessarily.



Cause genres like metal, punk, alternative, indie, grunge, etc all fall under the rock category.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 11, 2012)

^ no they do not


----------



## Namba (Feb 11, 2012)

^Hence the different names.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Feb 11, 2012)

Black Metal.

ALSO: It's Varg's Burzday! I need some crispeh cornflakes.


----------



## Cyril (Feb 11, 2012)

This shouldn't be a poll because it'll be too narrow by default.

ANYWAYS

prog rock
post-rock
prog metal
mathcore
some other bands that don't fit any of these


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 11, 2012)

I really like the mix of electronic music and jazz/swing/classical stuff. Genres like Electro-swing, Techno-jazz, Gypsy-jazz, etc are pretty enjoyable.

Never been a big fan of the whole rock and metal genre, some songs found there are good though, nice atmosphere and that.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 11, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> ^ no they do not



How so? Rock is an umbrella category of music. It's basically an assortment of genre such as others like rock n roll, psychedelic rock, progressive rock, glam rock, folk rock, blues rock, country rock, southern rock, rap rock, pop rock, soft rock, hard rock, and tons of others.


----------



## Exdraghunt (Feb 11, 2012)

Mostly Classic Rock (60's-80's) and 50's Rock and Roll. Also some Bluegrass (Old Crow Medicine Show <3), Swing Jazz, and early Blues music. And some unclassifiable things like Chain Gang work chants. :U


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 11, 2012)

What I like:
In the Electronica/Dance genre, the following styles:

Italodisco (sometimes given the more generic 'Eurodisco' name)

Italodance 

Eurodance 

Eurotrance

Freestyle

Techno

Electro (the French are particularly good at this. Kavinsky, anyone?) 

New Wave (can't go wrong with A Flock Of Seagulls)

High Energy/Hi-NRG

Dance-pop


Under the Rock umbrella (mostly stuff from the 80s):

Hard Rock (Van Halen!!)

Heavy Metal (Ratt!!)

Glam (Poison) *
*
Punk (OK, only the Ramones)

New Wave Of British Heavy Metal (Def Leppard)

Progressive Rock (Rush!!!)

Symphonic Rock (Nightwish!!)


Post may be subject for editing.


----------



## Vibgyor (Feb 11, 2012)

Early industrial
Post-industrial
EBM
Aggrotech
Industrial rock/metal
IDM
Neofolk
Power electronics/noise
Power noise/rhythmic noise

And occasionally some black metal
Death metal
Classical


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 11, 2012)

All of them.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 12, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> How so? Rock is an umbrella category of music. It's basically an assortment of genre such as others like rock n roll, psychedelic rock, progressive rock, glam rock, folk rock, blues rock, country rock, southern rock, rap rock, pop rock, soft rock, hard rock, and tons of others.



Thank you Wikigoogle. Any other tid bits of generic non-answering information you have :v


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 12, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> How so? Rock is an umbrella category of music. It's basically an assortment of genre such as others like rock n roll, psychedelic rock, progressive rock, glam rock, folk rock, blues rock, country rock, southern rock, rap rock, pop rock, soft rock, hard rock, and tons of others.


Please explain to me how the entire genre of alternative has anything to do with rock unless it's alternative _rock.
_
Same goes for indie. Both indie and alternative....uegh, you know, I'd rather stab my eyes with dirty needles than try to explain basic music shit to someone who likes Renard.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 12, 2012)

Rock, metal, Prog.Rock, metal, heavy metal, powermetal, Drum&Bass, electronica, dubstep, drumstep, chillout, ambient, jazz, blues, old music, electro swing, trance, hard trance, hardstyle and house music to name a few


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 12, 2012)

Currently, weird sea-shanty folk music and occasionally sludge metal.
And then some string quartet music.
It's a weird mix.


----------



## Carnie (Feb 12, 2012)

Gotta love that county music.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 12, 2012)

I like everything!!!
(not some things)

But really, stealing from my "post your tastes" thing on Last.fm:
"I'm into indie, electronic, experimental, post-rock and female vocalists"
female vocalists making it in there because I guess they're one of my more common tags as well.

Fuck ur pleb shit


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 12, 2012)

I rarely even listen to music nowadays. What is music nowadays? People consider Nicky Minaj an artist? Eff that shit.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 12, 2012)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I rarely even listen to music nowadays. What is music nowadays? People consider Nicky Minaj an artist? Eff that shit.


Nicki Minaj. Hurr. I hate her so.


----------



## Elim Garak (Feb 12, 2012)

I listen to everything I like.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 12, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> Please explain to me how the entire genre of alternative has anything to do with rock unless it's alternative _rock.
> _
> Same goes for indie. Both indie and alternative....uegh, you know, I'd rather stab my eyes with dirty needles than try to explain basic music shit to someone who likes Renard.



Pretty much my point. Alternative and alternative rock are just different names of the same genre, same goes for indie. They're both diverse rock genres.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 12, 2012)

Electronic (don't know the specific genres / don't care enough), goth rock, chiptune, and pop.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 12, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> Pretty much my point. Alternative and alternative rock are just different names of the same genre, same goes for indie. They're both diverse rock genres.


_
indie and alternative are not rock unless they are alternative rock or indie rock
alternative is not just rock nor is indie
no
just stop
slanted stop right here 

_*~ffs~*


----------



## ShadowCrawler (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm mostly into Hard Rock and Metal. All the underground stuff basically.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 16, 2012)

The (in)famous chart from Jack Black's_ School Of Rock_:







Maybe it'll clear some doubts... or cause even more heated arguments.


----------



## shteev (Feb 16, 2012)

Electronic Dance Music.

All teh way.


----------



## Khei (Feb 16, 2012)

My taste is random and bizarre at best.

Filter, Foo Fighters, and Linkin Park are as hard a rock sound as I can stand and I can so as soft as Soundtracks. Give me Country and I'll kill the radio tho.. Toss in some J-rock and O zone and you have some idea how weird I am XP


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2012)

post rock, shoegaze, minimalist, drone, etc.

people almost always misinterpret what I mean when I say I generally like calm music. they think that means I like classical music lol.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 16, 2012)

shoegaze is pretty great. it always calms me down if i'm feeling really hi-strung


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 17, 2012)

Progressive Rock
Progressive Metal
Jazz/Fusion
Chiptune
Industrial
Drum and Bass
(some) Dubstep
Electronic
Rock
Indie
Psychedelic Rock


----------



## Cult (Feb 17, 2012)

Rock and County. I love County music, it's fun to count to.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 17, 2012)

Electronic and Rock are my faves.


----------



## Wreth (Feb 20, 2012)

DnB, all the way.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, according to last.fm 


> I'm into gothic metal, metal, industrial, gothic and doom metal,


----------



## Agentsmithfa (Feb 26, 2012)

I tend to move from one style to another. 

I like good rock. 
Currently my favourites are ACDC, Aerosmith and few orchestra pieces (Like Dvorak's New World symphony)


----------



## zanian (Feb 26, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> The (in)famous chart from Jack Black's_ School Of Rock_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where Death metal?


----------



## DW_ (Feb 26, 2012)

J-Electronic. Fuck yeah, Ryuâ˜†.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 26, 2012)

Jazz.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 26, 2012)

Black metal
Death metal
Heavy metal
Folk metal
Doom metal
Stoner metal/rock
Roots reggae
Classical
Punk

I really don't give a shit about the majority of music furries listen to, even music by furries like that electronic/dubstep crap.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Feb 26, 2012)

Heavy Metal
Hard Rock
Classic Rock
Prog Rock
Industrial Metal/Rock
Techno
Harsh EBM
Gothic Synthpop
Future Synthpop
Aggrotech

I will never give rap a chance.


----------



## Aeturnus (Feb 26, 2012)

Doom fucking metal.


----------



## Rika Creature (Feb 26, 2012)

Neo Classical Punk Zydeco Rockabilly


----------



## Cocobanana (Feb 26, 2012)

What is County music? Like stuff local to your county?


----------



## Kirby (Mar 2, 2012)

My favourite type of music is upbeat bouncy music! (Pop?)


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Mar 3, 2012)

Country: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4s0nzsU1Wg (Country Boy Can Survive, Hank Williams Jr.)

 What ever kind of rock this is:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09LTT0xwdfw&ob=av2n ( Down With the Sickness, Disturbed)

Yea buddy...


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 23, 2012)

Rock! Anything from 60s-90s pretty much, and occasionally straying into the 50s and the 00s. Favorites? I could name a "few"... Eagles, Beatles, Beach Boys, Bob Dylan, The Cars, Led Zeppelin, Rush, Wham!, Hall & Oates, The Rolling Stones, Styx, Doobie Brothers, Eric Clapton, Elton John, John Mayer, Matchbox Twenty, Santana, Nickelback (shock), The Who, etc etc and so on

I admit that I listen to some of today's popular music also, like LMFAO's Party Rock Anthem or Miley Cyrus' Party in the USA. I also like some of the 90s pop bands like Backstreet Boys, Spice Girls, Britney Spears, and NSYNC. (BSB practically introduced me to music with As Long As You Love Me, so give them some credit)

As for specific genres, I really couldn't tell you - my tastes tend to bleed together so I probably like any genre with "Rock" attached to it. I also like some country music like Shania Twain, Sheryl Crow, Faith Hill...

Rap/Hip-Hop I like very little of save the popular songs and artists like Eminem.


----------



## Sar (Mar 23, 2012)

Dark industrial country


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 23, 2012)

Rock, metal, altern. Electronic, dance, Other.


----------



## Traven V (Mar 23, 2012)

You forgot Indie, lol. Mostly in the varied "Rock" categories. Well the music is your special friend , Dance on fire as it intends , Music is your only friend , Until the end ~ Jim Morrison


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 23, 2012)

prog rock/metal
alternative rock/metal
power metal
and what ever category queen is in
witch it's probably queen


----------



## apsis (Mar 24, 2012)

Mostly house, indie rock, alt rock, neurofunk.  Weird time signatures and odd beats also a plus if the artist can pull it off (Radiohead ftw)


----------



## Magick (Apr 1, 2012)

Metal (Symphonic, goth, hard, power...)
Rock
Pop (Some, but not much)
Techno/Electronica


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 5, 2012)

I vary pretty much across all genres. There's a little bit of everything I like. Particularly, I'm into classical, metal and trance, but I've also been getting into Celtic, Steampunk and a variety of other hipster-related stuff.


----------



## Randolph (Apr 9, 2012)

Industrial rock, Dark Ambient, Down tempo, Breakcore, Electroindustrial
Anything that gets my heart pumping or immerses me to the point where I feel like I'm exploring the bowels of my own brain.

If I'm not imagining a specific scene when listening to a song, it's garbage and shouldn't even have the right to enter my ears.



Caroline Dax said:


> I listen to everything I like.


HUEHUEHUEHUEHUE GOOD ONE XD



The Wretched Automatons said:


> >steampunk
> >hipster



_*Get a load of this hornses ass,*_


----------



## TaoKyuubimon (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm really into alternative/punk type stuff, but I'm all for metal, dubstep, and select pop music. I'm getting into post-hardcore stuff a lot, lately. Screaming and growling is pretty good.
I just really dislike country... which kinda sucks because Missouri has a lot of country fans.


----------



## Randolph (Apr 17, 2012)

TaoKyuubimon said:


> I'm really into alternative/punk type stuff, but I'm all for metal, dubstep, and select pop music. I'm getting into post-hardcore stuff a lot, lately. Screaming and growling is pretty good.
> I just really dislike country... which kinda sucks because Missouri has a lot of country fans.


What dubstep projects do you listen to?


----------



## TaoKyuubimon (Apr 17, 2012)

Randolph said:


> What dubstep projects do you listen to?



Honestly, I'm not really sure. Usually I pick up on new music by hearing it from acquaintances. For example when we were carpooling to our service site (it's a school thing, they implement service into our semesters lol) the driver had some epic dubstep that made great use of the bass in his car.
I've listened to a little bit of Skrillex stuff, though he doesn't really focus on dubstep too much, and I've run into some dubstep versions of songs I'm familiar with on YouTube... that's mostly it haha.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 17, 2012)

Has anybody said post-rock yet?


----------



## Milo (Apr 17, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> Has anybody said post-rock yet?





> post rock, shoegaze, minimalist, drone, etc.




hey


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 17, 2012)

I am very big into electronic/deubstep, though I'm also still into all that hardcore/rock and whatnot that I was into when I was younger


----------



## Aetius (Apr 18, 2012)

Whatever Korean Central Television plays.


----------



## Baloris (Apr 22, 2012)

Mostly electronic, some rock.  Drum & Bass, House (mostly Electro), Chiptune, Chiphop, Dubstep (not Brostep), Ambient/Downtempo, Psytrance, and Breakcore/IDM.


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 22, 2012)

anything that isn't pop, country, or RnB


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 22, 2012)

Traven V said:


> *Indie.*



Hey, what's the one downside about people who love Indie music?

_They're always running out of bands.

_OT: Here's a fairly brief and interesting list:

*Rock:*

Classic Rock.
Prog Rock (Yes Traven, I like Rush).
Grunge.
Alternative Rock.
Hard Rock.

*Metal:

*Death Metal.
Heavy Metal.
Thrash Metal.
Industrial Metal.
Metal in general.
Hardcore.

*Classical:*

Chamber Music.
Choral.
Ballet.
Film Score.
Orchestral.

*Jazz:
*
Blues.
Soul.
R&B.
Smooth Jazz.

*Techno:*

Trance.
Trip-Hop.
House.
Electronica.
Progressive.
Industrial.
Rave.

*Pop:

*Anything from the 90's and before.

That's about it, I think. You could say I love all genres, except for today's music.


----------



## Hir (Apr 22, 2012)

there's bad and good music in every genre

i don't throw out entire genres, or love entire genres


----------



## Bread (Apr 22, 2012)

Rock
____
Shoegave
Progressive Rock
Garage Rock
Krautrock 


Punk
_______
emotive hardcore
emotive violence
hardcore punk


Electronic
__________
IDM
Dark Ambient
Harsh Noise


I dabble in hiphop too


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Apr 22, 2012)

I would say I'm flexible when it comes to music. If it sounds nice then I don;t care what genre of music it is in, but my favourites would have to be going towards metal such as Skindred.


----------



## VGmaster9 (May 7, 2012)

Judging by the results, people here are mostly into different varieties of rock and electronic music. I'm mostly into them myself. In fact, I'm sure most furries are into those kinds.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 7, 2012)

P. much everything, although I've been swooning for more and more classical music nowadays.


----------



## Namba (May 7, 2012)

Punk, punk and more punk. I can't get enough of it now.


----------



## Beatles (May 10, 2012)

Blues. I am a blues hound, I can't get enough of it. Also a big fan of psychedelic, 60's and 70's prog, and 60's-70's folk. Also been getting into jazz lately...


----------



## Randolph (May 10, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> P. much everything


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Oh man, I haven't heard that one in a while.


----------



## Hir (May 10, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> Judging by the results, people here are mostly into different varieties of rock and electronic music. I'm mostly into them myself. In fact, I'm sure most furries are into those kinds.


i'm sure most people everywhere are into those kinds

i think i posted in this thread before EDIT: yes i did but i'm going to post again anyway

i've never really encountered a genre i don't get something out of, there's hip-hop i enjoy despite not being an enthusiast. i used to not be so hot on glitch music but i'm fine with it now.

but i guess the genres i listen to most are black metal, doom metal, drone, ambient, post-rock and experimental. some avant-garde.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm really into metal â™¥ such as death, black, doom, gothic, industrial, post-, sludge, drone, avant-garde, experimental, technical/progressive. I also like techno/electronic and anything-core. 

I'm pretty much open to anything if it's atmospheric, emotional, heavy, evil, dark, angry, aggressive, fast, unique, weird or catchy.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 28, 2012)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> I'm really into metal â™¥


Orly? 

I love hip hop, progressive anything, and ambient music. Experimental music is excellent too.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 28, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> I rarely even listen to music nowadays. What is music nowadays? People consider Nicky Minaj an artist? Eff that shit.



Not hard to find good stuff.


----------



## Vibora (Dec 28, 2012)

Rock, Classical, but especially Classic rock!


----------

